# How to clean a clogged airless sprayer



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

I found a airless Campbell Hausfield Paint Sprayer on craigs list, all I know about it at the moment is that it is clogged. I assume that means the last time it was used it didn't get cleaned. The guy only wants 75 dollars for it. imagine the worst case scenario... Is it worth it? Can it be cleaned? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I am a framing carpenter. I have never used a sprayer before. I need to paint a rental house inside and out.


----------



## VoodooSteamBoat (Sep 3, 2008)

sounds too good to be true.. no real painter wouldn't take half an hour to clean it out, if they could increase the value of there sale by a hundreds of dollars. sounds fishy to me


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

*i does*

It's not a painter, it's a home owner. He used it to paint his house and thats it. I don't know if he bought it new or what but judging by the area he lives in I doubt he cares about a hundred bucks, probably just wants to get rid of it. That being said do you think its salvageable assuming that its in bad shape but still runs?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

cmansmith said:


> It's not a painter, it's a home owner. He used it to paint his house and thats it. I don't know if he bought it new or what but judging by the area he lives in I doubt he cares about a hundred bucks, probably just wants to get rid of it. That being said do you think its salvageable assuming that its in bad shape but still runs?


Lots O'Luck!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I sold one for $40 once. I had never used one and it stopped up bad. Used very little and was given to me. I think it was about an $800 sprayer. I'm thinking it was....a Graco? Hell might have been a Titan. 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

The CH web site might be able to help or call their help line. They have techs that can walk you through it. What model is it.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Each airless sprayer must be treated with kid gloves , meaning you must flush the unit after each use. furthermore , after cleaning you must prime the unit with a "throat sealer" or trans fluid so that the suction ball AND THE PACKINGS stays lubed for the next use.. Try removing the suction tube from the unit and stick a screw driver up it's throat and replace hose and try to suck water first .................IF that dont do the trick , send it to a spray unit repair shop for new packings ....usually appro. $75.00-$175.00 depending on size of unit!:thumbsup::whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling

Signed "THE king of spray"


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

don't buy it. i had my guys go to lunch and they left a two component epoxy in the pump. its a boat anchor now. 

plus the pump you described is a piece of crap anyway.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

boman47k said:


> I sold one for $40 once. *I had never used one and it stopped up bad. *Used very little and was given to me. I think it was about an $800 sprayer. I'm thinking it was....a Graco? Hell might have been a Titan. 3 or 4 years ago


Just thought I would clarify this statement, I did not stop it up. It was that way when I got it. It was given to me because it was stopped up.


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the replies i went to look at it and it was a piece o crap. It looked like it had been sitting outside for about six years. I told the guy he could pay me 75 dollars to haul it off. He declined my offer.


----------

